# USB Video



## patelm (Nov 1, 2013)

Hello BMW Gurus,

I have been adamant about being able to play video in my 2014 F25 that doesn't have navigation system but does have combox (HU_CHAMP2 and CMB_MEDIA). I have been following many threads in regards to being able to play video. I finally managed to get the video icon to appear on my screen (see attached picture), I believe from HU_CICHB/3003/CDMM_USB_VIDEO (Although, I am not 100% sure on this code since I coded multiple things at the same time). I also noticed that it recognizes only .mp4 files and not other video formats (I am fine with just .mp4). The video icon is always grayed out. I can select the .mp4 video file and the titles show up on the screen but no audio and video. This gave me some hope and led me here to consult the smart people on this site. 

As always any help would be very much appreciated.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

My guess is that you have 6FL USB Port in Center Armrest, which physically has no FBAS Video connection to the back of HU_CHAMP2 to carry the Video signal to the Head Unit.


----------



## patelm (Nov 1, 2013)

Is there any way to switch out the USB port or add auxiliary port that will allow video signal pass through?



Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Yes, the USB/Aux-In can be replaced with a USB/AV-In from Mini Cooper, and an FBAS Video line added from it to CIC.

Read this post here:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=690111


----------



## patelm (Nov 1, 2013)

Thanks Shawn.

I looked at the link you posted and found the following link describing different types of USB/AUX/AV-IN ports but I am not sure which one I need.

Here's think for mini cooper USB Ports:

http://www.bmwetk.info/parts-catalo.../USA/L/N/2010/10/52556/61/61_2666/84109229242

I either have No 3 or No 4 and not sure which one I would need.

Also, you mentioned running FBAS Video cable to Head Unit. I am not sure what you mean. Is the video cable/line already available in center arm console? Which cable do I need to buy?

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Sorry, but I don't have the two part numbers needed, as I have not modified mine.

As for the ETK Info though, Items 3 & 4 are Aux-In, which is what you have now. Item 5 & 6 are the AV-In ones, and 6 doesn't actually have a part number listed, so I would go with Item 5, P/N. 84 10 9229242.

As for the FBAS Video line, I know the official 6NR Retrofit, which connects the 6NF Base Plate to the CIC for 6NR Video is Retrofit cable part no. 61 12 2 295 390. I'm not sure if the same cable would work or not.


----------



## patelm (Nov 1, 2013)

Shawn, thank you very much for the research and response. I will look into it and see if retrofit is the way I want to go. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Good luck. If you do retrofit it and get it working, post a good DIY write-up with part numbers and pictures.


----------



## g8mail1216 (Jan 17, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> My guess is that you have 6FL USB Port in Center Armrest, which physically has no FBAS Video connection to the back of HU_CHAMP2 to carry the Video signal to the Head Unit.


Hi Shawn,
I have done everything of wiring FBAS to cic and wires for audio to AUX from base plate and usb cable to vm inbox and coding as the diagram shown, now the snap-in on external device is available but when I click in the video icon is still grey out, any idea?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

g8mail1216 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> I have done everything of wiring FBAS to cic and wires for audio to AUX from base plate and usb cable to vm inbox and coding as the diagram shown, now the snap-in on external device is available but when I click in the video icon is still grey out, any idea?


Did you VO coded car for 6NF Base Plate and 6FL? 

Did you FDL Code HU_CIC => AUX1 = wert_ As Needed to match FBAS Video Connection from 6NF Baseplate to CIC?


----------



## g8mail1216 (Jan 17, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> Did you VO coded car for 6NF Base Plate and 6FL?
> 
> Did you FDL Code HU_CIC => AUX1 = wert_ As Needed to match FBAS Video Connection from 6NF Baseplate to CIC?


Hi Shawn, thanks for reply.
I VO coded 6NF and 6NR( for later retrofit with FSC code), do I also need to VO code 6FL? 
regarding the AUX1 FDL code HU_CIC, please see attached picture, the value is "Wert_22" do I need to select a new one to correspond to FBAS connection? (I use pins 19, 25, 26 at back side of cic)

thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

g8mail1216 said:


> Hi Shawn, thanks for reply.
> I VO coded 6NF and 6NR( for later retrofit with FSC code), do I also need to VO code 6FL?
> regarding the AUX1 FDL code HU_CIC, please see attached picture, the value is "Wert_22" do I need to select a new one to correspond to FBAS connection? (I use pins 19, 25, 26 at back side of cic)
> 
> thanks.


I think 6FL Coding is still needed. I do not know Werte values for the corresponding FBAS connection. You can try all 8 values and see what you get.


----------



## g8mail1216 (Jan 17, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> I think 6FL Coding is still needed. I do not know Werte values for the corresponding FBAS connection. You can try all 8 values and see what you get.


ok, Shawn,
I will vo code 6FL and then try each value of FDL coding. Highly appreciate for your suggestion.

Regards,


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

g8mail1216 said:


> ok, Shawn,
> I will vo code 6FL and then try each value of FDL coding. Highly appreciate for your suggestion.
> 
> Regards,


Good luck.


----------



## g8mail1216 (Jan 17, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> Good luck.


Thanks Shawn, will let you know the result and detail if success.
By the way, I appreciate that if you know why it’s different for the CIC pin assignment in the 2 attached files.


----------



## g8mail1216 (Jan 17, 2021)

Sorry, I mean the pins 18, 19, 25, 26, 27, 28 compare the 2 pictures.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

g8mail1216 said:


> Sorry, I mean the pins 18, 19, 25, 26, 27, 28 compare the 2 pictures.


No, sorry, I have no idea.


----------



## g8mail1216 (Jan 17, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> No, sorry, I have no idea.


Hi Shawn,

i was trying to add vo 6FL and coding but it happened the error in the below : 

No FP could be generated from FA "". [C002]
Not all elements of the FA were found in the FA2FP: SALAPA 6FL
[72] 

Does this happen due to the versions of psdzdata and e-sys too old?

thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

g8mail1216 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> i was trying to add vo 6FL and coding but it happened the error in the below :
> 
> ...


No, means 6FL needs something more in FA to be valid.


----------



## g8mail1216 (Jan 17, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> No, means 6FL needs something more in FA to be valid.


Hi Shawn,
Could you please describe more specific? is it a software problem? such as e-sys, psdzdata or e-sys launcher? 

thanks.




shawnsheridan said:


> No, means 6FL needs something more in FA to be valid.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

g8mail1216 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Could you please describe more specific? is it a software problem? such as e-sys, psdzdata or e-sys launcher?
> 
> thanks.


All I can say is 6FL in FA either is incompatible with some other Option Code currently in FA, or needs an additional option code in FA that is currently missing.


----------



## g8mail1216 (Jan 17, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> All I can say is 6FL in FA either is incompatible with some other Option Code currently in FA, or needs an additional option code in FA that is currently missing.


Hi, Shawn,

I'd just like to let you know it eventually works after doing the coding by your suggestion, the AUX1 coding should be matched with the pairs of FBAS wires connection to the backside of HU. Due to the pins at back of my CIC is from 1-40 but the information on the other threads in this forum is 1-16 plus 2 of 1-12, that confused me in earlier time but I found it that they are actually the same.

thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

g8mail1216 said:


> Hi, Shawn,
> 
> I'd just like to let you know it eventually works after doing the coding by your suggestion, the AUX1 coding should be matched with the pairs of FBAS wires connection to the backside of HU. Due to the pins at back of my CIC is from 1-40 but the information on the other threads in this forum is 1-16 plus 2 of 1-12, that confused me in earlier time but I found it that they are actually the same.
> 
> thanks.


----------

